# ???? about racing



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

since i'm still a newbie.... what are the typical rules about de-slotting in a race? do you start at the begining of the track or do you start from where you de-slotted at? does the other person continues to run or stop? thanks, just wondering what the deal is with it.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

if u are raceing a turn marshall puts you back on where you came off and the other guys continue raceing 
you race for a certian time in each lane with a lapcounter counting laps 
when everyone has ran in each lane for the alloted time the total number or laps for each lane are added together who ever runs the most laps wins


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks okracer... just wanted to know. a new race shop has come to my area with a nice long looking track.(it hasnt opened yet). i know they are going to sponsor races here...,..just wanted to know what the "norm" was.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Sounds pretty cool Stew, wish there were tracks out here. Looks like i'm in the wrong place, AGAIN!!


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

no you're not. i'm hating VA. nothing good ever comes here. especially anything big. DJ conventions, big time music artists in concert(very far in between) and good hobby shops. things only happen in NY, chicago, florida and LA.......


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't know Stew, let's see here. We've got terrible air & water pollution, gangs running rampet, both legal & illegal imigration (not to sound prejudice), jobs dissapearing quicker than a set of rims at a Puff Daddy concert (got that from Larry the Cable Guy), crooked polititics, lousy schools, lousy medical care....did I forget anything?

Can you tell i'm fed up with this place, maybe it's just because i've been here my entire life, 46 years of it and not a damn thing is getting any better.

But I can imagine things not much better anywhere else either. Hopefully i'm wrong. I can dream, can't I?


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

you just described here. wish i was in tennessee or somewhere else. i'm tired of the killings and crime rate. 2-3 people are killed each day here. (no joke) thats why nothing ever happens here and because of the political status being too conservitive. anytime that any thing big happens here, somebody f**ks it up buy killing or robbing somebody else. cant leave because of my wife.... me personally would like to buy a house in the mountains because nuckle heads dont know anything about being in a small town and quiet area. also, eveybody knows each other.....


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Stew where in VA are you??

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

mechanicsville, hanover co 10-15 min away from richmond


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Anyone ever raced in a crash n burn race? If you deslot you are done unless someone knocks you back in.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

22tall said:


> Anyone ever raced in a crash n burn race? If you deslot you are done unless someone knocks you back in.


 Yep I have and its a lot of fun and makes you drive differently. You are out unless someone bumps you back in or jumps in your lane then you drive their car. For beginners and kids using TrackMate in the championship mode and runing crash and burn is a blast.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Pretty quiet here in our little town. There's a few racers in the area. There are jobs around here too, but the illegals keep comming and the gang stuff is starting in the next town over. I know a kid that goes to school in that district. He says you'll get beat-up for wearing the wrong color. I don't wanna get involved in the racial stuff either, but you can't convince me that it's not related to the illegel immigration and drug trade. It's terrible that some people can cause a negative steriotype for an entire race and every race has an example. Maybe slotcars could make us all a big happy family. Peace, love, and slotcars. It could happen I suppose, right around the time it snows in that really really hot place.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Stew22 what is the address for the new commercial track and any idea of when they are opening? Is there HO tracks and larger scale?


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

they're now opened. checked it out the other day. huge track but they run 1:24 scale lexan bodies. you can run 1:32. thats a bummer. its in mechanicsville, va. off of pole green rd.(if you're familiar with the area) $5 for 15 min, $9 for 30min and $17 for 30min.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

wow at our track in okc you can run 5 for 15 and for 5 bucks you can run all day as long as u dont leave


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

It's only like 5 bucks or something like that to run at the semi local track here. On friday nights they race. It's the crash & burn rules here at H.S.A.R.C. (houston scale auto racing club), but they only run the larger scale cars. There seems to be a few people locally who expressed interest in H.O., but I've responded to them on the club BB and there was no further response from them, except for Txstreetracer, who seems to also be keeping a low profile lately. (maybe I should shower more often or something? I don't know!  )


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

stew22, I think you're being too hard on VA. Sad as it is to say, any place you go to these days has problems with crime. Being along the I-95 corrider doesn't help of course. But you have Richmond International Raceway with 2 major NASCAR events every year at one of the most fan friendly tracks. The fall race at RIR is shaping up to be the second most significant championship related race on the cup circuit. Williamsburg and Charlottesville are close by. The western part of VA is one of the most scenic spots east of the Mississippi and the Tidewater region has great beaches and water related recreational activities. Winters are mild, spring comes early, and fall stays late. I have family in the M'ville/Hanover County area and it's always a nice place to visit.

I think that the places with the best slot car related opportunities are generally the places with the long and dismal winters or poor weather: New England, upstate New York, Pittsburgh, Cleveland, Columbus, Indy, Chicago, Milwaukee, Seattle. The snow, slush, and rain drives us indoors and we need our hobbies to keep us from going insane.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

dont get me wrong. i like it here in hanover just not fond of the city and how the state is being ran by the political figures. i go to ch'ville all the time because i have family there and i go to uva football games.(cant wait for college football season to start) but it is a shame that virginia only has one major sport, nascar, to come here. i dont consider the richmond braves baseball a major sport.(just my opinion) 
anyway, i just wish there was a big hobbie store like it used to be several years ago but times do change. i been thinking about buying one of those 1:24 scale cars but the problem with that is, what if that place shuts down? i just wasted my money. just need a bigger support for ho scale here.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

There's plenty of big time organized HO slot car racing in the Norfolk/VA Beach area and DC area. Talk to Roger or Tom (Magnuts). The drive is worth it.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Stew22,
Come on down to NC for a weekend of racing. We have two different HO racing clubs that race once a month. One group(HOSCCNC) races 8 months of the year and the other(MAHORA) races every month. You are welcome to come here to my place and stay. There are lots of cool places you can visit around here, too. 

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

are you near the beach line? i'll be down at whalehead in the first week of september for vacation. dont know too much about NC except for some of the beach area


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

stew22, also take a look at these in addition to Bob's recommendation. 

M.A.S.C.A.R - http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/beachracers/index.html
M.A.R.S - http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Mid-AtlanticRacingSeries/

You are just a couple/few hours away from some of the finest HO slot car racing on the east coast.

Most racing groups start spinning up again in September.


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks for the links afxtoo. i'll look into that. also thanks for the offer Bob.


----------

